# Morph Targets und Skeleton Animation



## Meeresgott (16. Jul 2019)

Hallo, 

ich arbeite aktuell an einer Basic 3D Engine ( mit OpenGL 3.0). Skeleton Animation und Morph Target Animation funktionieren für sich gesehen in verschiedenen Shadern & Rendern einwandfrei und solange ich nur eine Animation auf ein Mesh anwende funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Allerdings bekomme ich es nicht mal im Ansatz hin, beide Animationen an einem Mesh auszuführen. 

Warum? - Ich möchte gerne von beiden Animationen Profitieren. Die sehr einfache Animation über Skelette und das performante Rendering mit Skeletten auf der einen Seite und auf der anderen Seite die Möglichkeit Gesichtszüge und Emotionen zu animieren über Morph Targets.    

Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit der Kreuzung dieser beiden Animationen ? Gibt es ein mathematisches Model zur Berechnung der Transformation der Vertices durch Skeleton und Morph Tagret Animation ?

Oder ist es schlicht nicht möglich und ich muss mich für eine der beiden Animationen entscheiden ? ( zumindest für jedes Object ). Wie ist es üblich ?

Im "Spiel" könnte ich z.B. die Skeleton Animation verwenden und in zwischen Sequenzen die Morph Target Animation. ( Was allerdings mein Plan B wäre, da ich gerne auch Morph Targets im aktuellen Spiel haben wollen würde.. ).

Hat hier jemand an dieser Stelle Erfahrung ? Weiß jemand wie eine üblich Realisierung aussieht ? Oder gar wie man beides an einem Mesh realisieren könnte ? 

Schon mal im voraus vielen dank &
Viele Grüße


----------



## Meeresgott (16. Jul 2019)

Hat niemand eine Idee ? Wie habt Ihr in euren Spielen Charakteren Sprachanimationen gegeben ? 
Vielleicht bin ich mit dem Corssover von Morph Targets und Skeleton Animation auf dem Holzweg.. 
Hat hier niemand eine bessere Idee ?


----------



## httpdigest (17. Jul 2019)

Du wärst vermutlich auf gamedev.net oder gamedev.stackexchange.com wesentlich besser mit dieser Frage aufgehoben.
Dass die Host-Sprache bei dir Java ist, hat ja null mit dem eigentlichen Problem zu tun.


----------

